# Food Art



## mollyanne

Okay Foodies! Anyone have any pics of food art they've created or have experienced? Or do you have any pics to share just for fun or to get our creative juices flowing? Or maybe just describe what you saw or have created yourself.

I didn't create the Food Art pictured below but I just thought they were awesome and wanted to share.


----------



## BigAL

That is cool, thanks for the pix!

Time to dress up those plates and take pix!


----------



## mollyanne

Your welcome, Al. Here some more for you:
1. not sure
2. by Carl Warner
3. Jawbreakers by Dan from Cardiff
4. Dried apple art by Sharon Hayes
5. Vertumnus by Giuseppe Arcimboldo


----------



## CharlieD

Here is a link to some sandwich  art.

Áóòåð-àðò


----------



## mexican mama

awesome!!!so artistic and creative..thanks for sharing


----------



## mollyanne

Regarding your post above, CharlieD....WOW...wouldn't a mom be a hit when junior opens his lunchbox in the school cafeteria with a different one of these sandwich creations each day!

Here is some icecream art...I admit the lips are a bit of a stretch but kinda' goes with icecream


----------



## Kathleen

*Bento Lunch Box Art*

There are oodles of images on Flickr with bento lunch box art.  I dream of the kind of time some of the people take to make such pretty lunches.  I cannot complain though.  Although they are not "art", I usually have my lunches made by Frank and they are really yummy!


----------



## mollyanne

Yes, Bento boxes are certainly amazing. Tokyo is listed as one of the top ten cities worldwide for foodies according to msnbc:
"
*Tokyo*
Grab your chopsticks and go to town on the freshest sushi around – accompanied by the finest sake, of course. From beautifully displayed sashimi, sushi, and tempura, to succulent skewers of _yakitori_ (barbeque-dipped grilled chicken) – best washed down with _ji-biru_ (Japanese beer) – to hefty bowls of delicious _yaki-udon_ (stir-fried noodles), and French-influenced meals of caviar and foie gras, Tokyo’s cuisine provides a Zen-like eating experience indeed. Case in point: The Kaiseki Feast, a traditional 14-course tasting menu of fresh fish, tofu, hand-made noodles, and local produce, is offered at various restaurants. And, thanks to Tokyo’s famous Tsukiji Market (one of the world’s largest fish markets), some 3000 tons of fresh catch is doled out daily which, fortunately, can be sampled at any of the city’s countless restaurants.

These are featured in WMF Knife ads:


----------



## stikinecook

http://www.imadedinner.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/sushiart1-300x167.jpg

I thought this was pretty cute! A Panda!


----------



## stikinecook

http://weirdspy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/food-art-6-450x372.jpg

Haha Monster apple.


----------



## mollyanne

haha...and the panda is adorable. Good ones, stikinecook. 

Below:
..."International Vegetarian Anatomy", 
...Rubicks Sandwich from insanewiches.com (by the way, CharlieD, your sandwiches in post#4 were awesome!) 
...Mondrian Cake from the Cafe-SanFrancisco Museum of Modern Art 
...Fried Egg (not sure who did it)


----------



## mollyanne

Poodle...by Saxton Freyman in his book, "Play With Your Food" 1997
SpaghettiLady...Alexandre Dubosc
BedNote...Brusse in his book of ways to say I love you "Love Injection"
StreetEggs...anonymous
USAsteak...strangemaps.wordpress.com


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Love, love, love the spaghetti lady...


----------



## mollyanne

...i tried to make her my avatar, mimiz...but it loses a lot in reduction. She's a creative one for sure.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

mollyanne said:


> ...i tried to make her my avatar, mimiz...but it loses a lot in reduction. She's a creative one for sure.



Might I suggest you wrap your body in spaghetti and take a pix... I think that would solve the problem...


----------



## mollyanne

^ No problem, wrapping myself in spaghetti sounds like fun, mimiz...
...but I don't think you'd see the plate if I sat on it like she does 

Here's one I thought was creative...c'mom, it's ART! 
.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

mollyanne said:


> ^ No problem, wrapping myself in spaghetti sounds like fun, mimiz...
> ...but I don't think you'd see the plate if I sat on it
> 
> Here's one I thought was creative...c'mom, it's ART!
> .


----------



## Kathleen

MollyAnne,

Please keep posting these as you find them.  They are awesome.

I love the egg with the spoons!

~Kathleen


----------



## mollyanne

*Melons*
Thank you, kathleen. Nothing like a little encouragement to get me going again ...very kind of you. Here are some from artchef.com founded by the creator, Chef Jimmy Zhang, who is the artist for all the melon-art below. I decided I better post the last one for the guys...it's a guy thing for sure  :


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## JamesS

My mother would chastise all of these people for playing with their food!


----------



## mollyanne

luckytrim...i loved those hugging bananas  adorable

gotta love mom, jamesS 

Turn your sound down a little...or is it just me
...but the creative foodie approach to video 
game design here is well worth the pacman sound.
This was inspired by the missing slice of pizza
looking like pacman in 2006.

Click on this (it's safe by Pes):

YouTube - Game Over by PES


----------



## Kathleen

I found this one on a site called "My Food Looks Funny."  It lacks artistry, but has imagination!


----------



## mollyanne

Above: ...i love the upside down IV ketchup bottle, kathleen

Below: ...i just did a thread asking the question,

"what are your favorite ingredients in a lettuce wrap?"
......This isn't what I meant 

_(credits:...the first and last photos are protest posters from PETA and the babies are by Anne Geddes...the face is anonymous_)
.


----------



## Kathleen

I love the cabbage cups for the bra!


----------



## megamark




----------



## Kathleen

I love the orange on the juicer!


----------



## mollyanne

...me too, kathleen. 

Good ones, megamark 

...here are another couple of Bananas, 
a Cauliflower Cow, and some Foodie Fingernails 
.


----------



## megamark

i found a couple more in the archive... i'm a fan of the sheep.


----------



## kitakits

Hasn't anybody told you never to play with food? LOL Kidding... it looks great...


----------



## mollyanne

Advertising created by Swedish Food Stylist, Linda Lundgren 
for a Scandinavian Supermarket, Hemkop:


----------



## Kathleen

These just crack me up.


----------



## wilkette

Lobster for vegetarians!


----------



## Kathleen

Wilkette, If I EVER serve lobster at a party, and one of my vegetarian friends attends the dinner, I am so making that for him/her.  My friends would love it...as long as I had something else for them to eat for the dinner part of the meal.

~Kathleen


----------



## mollyanne

Wayyy cool, wilkette! I've got to do that for my vegetarian daughter (good idea, kathleen).


----------



## mollyanne

*Flags Using Native Foods - Part 1*

1. *Brazil *- Limes (i give up...can you name the center items)
2. *France* - Roquefort, Brie, Grapes
3. *Australian *- Meat Pie (is there an aussie word for it?)
4. *India* - CurryDish, Rice, Kale (?)
5. *Greece *- Kalamata Olives, Feta Cheese


----------



## mollyanne

*Flags Using Native Foods - Part 2*

1. *Italy *- Basil, Pasta, Tomato
2.* Korea* - Sushi
3. *Lebanon* - Flatbread, Parsley, Tomato Salsa (?)
4. *Switzerland *- Swiss Cheese, Bacon (or Pancheta?)
5.* Vietnam* - Star Fruit


----------



## Kathleen

*Mail Order Bride by Terry Border*

This picture just cracks me up.  I had to share it.






~Kathleen


----------



## mollyanne

This Art is called "Foodie Hysteria".
(will post artist name if I can find it)

But the real purpose of posting her here is to 
express my reaction to KathleenA's mail order bride 
above ...mail order bride...


----------



## Kathleen

I loved that one, MollyAnne.  

I saw recently happened across this picture.  Everything in it is made from food.  Amazing!  I'm trying to find the name of the artist!  Does anyone know?


----------



## mollyanne

His art is awesome, kathleen. His name is Carl Warner. I posted one of his in my post#3. Here's his link CARL WARNER - STILLS After you click on it then click on the blank green box. After it uploads then click on the second folder which is Foodscapes-part 2. If you click on his little pics they will enlarge.

Here are a few more of his using all food (first is all bread&bacon). When I post pics they don't come out large enough to view all the little details (and i can't download an from his website...maybe someone else can):


----------



## CookLikeJulia

All pictures are really amazing! I like most is the Hugging Banana, they are really cute! I hope I could learn making one of those.


----------



## luckytrim

His name is Carl Warner---

see more of his stuff here;

Carl Warner’s Food Landscapes or “Foodscapes” | Mighty Optical Illusions


----------



## Kathleen

Carl's work is amazing.  Thanks for sharing the link and for posting the thumbnails!!


----------



## Kathleen

*If Grandma were still alive...*

...I can so see her taking these to the church picnic.  She really did have the most unusual sense of humor at times.


----------



## mollyanne

haha kathleen...your Grandma must 
have been a character...deviled eggs...haha
More scary food art:
(the plate of spaghetti is Caravaggio's Medusa Shield)


----------



## bigdaddy3k

I'm moving to biscuit bacon ham land today!!!


----------



## mollyanne

These are by artist Liza Lou. She used tweezers to cover an entire 168 sq ft kitchen in 40 million tiny glass beads. She will only use the highest quality sparkling Czech beads. These photos below are only close-ups of small sections. Below are the fridge, sink with dirty dishes, lunch, beer can, and stove. She also did an entire 525 sq ft backyard (beer can is from that one and the grass alone used 250,000 glass beads for a fullsize suburban lawn).

Click here for more info: Homemade Hilarity: Happy Super Freaking Amazing Saturday!


----------



## Kathleen

I cannot even fathom the amount of time that took, MollyAnne.  WOW!!!


----------



## babetoo

as for the beads i can only ask why? and what happened to it after? it is cute but my goodness she must have  lots of time on her hands. could the floor be walked on or did she bead herself out the door? sorry i think it is silly.


----------



## Linda Sue

Wow... Those beads are crazzyyy and I thought some of the people living in the trailer park down the road had gaudy flamingos


----------



## mollyanne

^  ^ ...Regarding the previous Beaded Kitchen art...

Well, it's like this:
The 2010 Alice in Wonderland asked her father, "Do you think I'm going mad?"...and her father replied, "Yes. I'm afraid so, your mad, bonkers, crazy, but I'll tell you a secret...all the best people are"

All the best artists have some madness going on 

Check out this Egg City someone did somewhere in China:
...ALL eggs
...and the Humpty Dumpty is from the Bayou Art Festival

.


----------



## Kathleen

I'm bead-dazzled and egg-cited to see these things, MollyAnne, but I'm so curious how long it took the artists to do these works.  I would not be able to finish either one of them in an entire lifetime.  Seriously!  I don't have the attention span, patience, or talent!  

~Kathleen


----------



## Kathleen

Linda Sue said:


> Wow... Those beads are crazzyyy and I thought some of the people living in the trailer park down the road had gaudy flamingos



OMG, I want gaudy flamingos.  I live in a historical neighborhood and the homeowner's association actually said, "As long as it is not a permanent fixture, it is fine!"


----------



## mollyanne

Food Art Women:
*Peanut Butter & Jelly Mona Lisa* by Caravaggio
*Stawberries & Chocolate* by Betsy Vanilangen
*Cupcake & Lips* anonymous
*Ella Skincare Aussie promo Sculpture* in Sydney 
(made completely of fresh peaches)


----------



## mollyanne

Food Art Vintage Women:


----------



## someshwar

*someshwar*

this pictures are so nice to see.its so creative and innovative.i think  serving nicely is important than cooking.








----------------------------------------
Kanyakumari Hotels


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you, someshwar. I agree that creative serving of the food is just as important as how it is cooked. Here is a photo for you of a Traditional Thali Tray from your country in Kelala, India. It has very beautiful colors:


----------



## mollyanne

Masculine Food Art is harder to find than the Feminine counterpart so this effort is a stretch. The Vegetable Man is by artist, Giuseppe Arcimboldo. I'm not sure who the artist is for "Pasta Head" and the meaty Toolbox. 

And, Um, Indiana Jones...well, I call him "Eye Candy" lol. And the Chef Pup...well, let's just assume he's a male and we'll just call him Art.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you, nelsoncruise. 
This raw egg is one of my favorites.


----------



## Kathleen

The raw egg is awesome for how simple it is!

Harrison Ford = Eye Candy.  I'll drink to that.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

KathleenA said:


> The raw egg is awesome for how simple it is!
> 
> Harrison Ford = Eye Candy.  I'll drink to that.



Ditto !!!!


----------



## mollyanne

*FOOD ART AS FASHION:*

*oops...how'd that eye candy get in there again *
*.*


----------



## Kathleen

Love the fish-flops.


----------



## mollyanne

Me too, kathleen. Talk about smelly feet...lol

Here's some more Food Art Fashion:

The Strawberry Hat is by Ascot Christiansen
The Vegetable Dress is by Sarah Illenberger
The BokToy Leaves Dress on the redhead is by Maxine Hunkel
The Red Hat Lady with assorted fruit & wine 
is a signed painting (but I can't read the sig)


----------



## mollyanne

*Do you see it?* 
Or should I say, do you see them?
Look again. Now do you see them? The icecream 
scoop is the hardest to find but it's there. See it?
I'll give you a hint in a future post if you can't find it.

I'm not sure who designed the burger dress but all
these other Food Art creations are by artist, Filiopo Ioco.


----------



## Kathleen

I want the dress!


----------



## mollyanne

*Rude Foods*

Well, the lights are out and no one's home...it's 6am EST in the usa and there are 0 "currently active members" on here. Everyone must be on their summer vacation as I've never seen that here before. 

Anyway, this seems like a good time to post my "Rude Foods" because there's no one here to complain...so I'll just sneak in here and do this dirty deed . I added the "Virgin Mary Grilled Cheese" because "cheese, is nothing sacred???" lol...and it precipitated all sorts of remarks in the New York Post like the "The Holy Grill" and "Praise Cheese-us"...plus she sooooo doesn't look like the Virgin Mary to me...more like Jean Harlowe


----------



## mollyanne

*Starry Starry Night*

Van Gogh Cake (scroll down)
YouTube - The Starry Night (animated-SQIRLZ) - Van Gogh


----------



## Kathleen

I simply love that, MollyAnne.  The cake, the song, and the video.


----------



## mollyanne

Van Gogh is a hard act to follow but here's to rainbows...cheers 
Part I :
(scroll down to see rainbow foods...bento box, pancakes, exotic fruits, jello, citrus)
.
YouTube - rainbow connection by sarah mclachlan


----------



## Kathleen

Rainbow Knox Blocks!  Oh when is the next potluck scheduled???


----------



## mollyanne

^ ...i need to go to more potlucks...i've never seen those. 
Thank you for your posts, kathleen. This 
thread may have gone under without you 

*Part2: *Scroll down for Hawaiian Food Art

The following is a tribute to the late "IZ" who is singing/playing ukelele 

YouTube - OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole


----------



## Kathleen

Several have posted.  It's a fun thread and good to have fun with.  Plus, food and art.  


Check this out!  How they made it is found here.


----------



## mollyanne

^awww...so teensy...i've only seen oversized versions...that's what I call portion control

*Part 3* of Rainbow Food Art (all are self-explanatory except maybe the splash...that one is *Skittles*)

.


----------



## Kathleen

The skittles are cool, but love those rainbow pancakes in the previous post!

Miniatures are awesome.  They always amaze me.


----------



## mollyanne

*Part 4*...and the last post of the Rainbow Food Art:
.


----------



## mollyanne

* "I'll Just Have a Salad"* by Alice Abrams
.


----------



## mollyanne

*....BOO*
*.*


----------



## Kathleen

HAHAHAHAHAHA!  Finally...a salad that will appeal to those who traditionally do not eat salad.  

The BOO is cute.  I'd giggle if given it for breakfast...especially on Halloween.


----------



## mollyanne

*Part 1 of 3*

*All of the images are from the *
*Fat Duck Cookbook and *
*photographed **by Dominic Davies:*

*1. Radish Ravioli*
*2. Apple Pie Caramels (with edible wrappers)*
*3. Carrot Orange Lolly*
*4. Lasagna of Langoustine*
*5. Oyster with Passion Fruit & Lavender*


----------



## mollyanne

*Part 2 of 3*

*All of the images are from the *
*Fat Duck Cookbook and *
*photographed **by Dominic Davies:*

*1. Nitro-Poached Green Tea and Lime Mousse*
*2. Margaret Cornet (that's the name of this dessert)*
*3. Cauliflower risotto*
*4. Hot Iced Tea*
*5. Sardine on Toast*
*.*


----------



## Kathleen

Some of those are really different takes on the title.  I liked the hot iced tea.


----------



## mollyanne

True, kathleen. Even though these dishes are actually on the menu at The Fat Duck, the photographer took quite a bit of "artistic license" with most of them...but then again, it wouldn't be art if he didn't...it would just be a photograph.

*Part 3 of 3*

*All of the images are from the *
*Fat Duck Cookbook and *
*photographed **by Dominic Davies:*

*1. Roast Scallop*
*2. White Chocolate & Caviar*
*3. Sound of the Sea*
*4. Macerated Strawberries*
*5. Red Cabbage, Gazpacho, and Mustard Ice Cream*
*.*


----------



## CookLikeJulia

very cool food arts! thanks for sharing.


----------



## mollyanne

...yw and thank you for your post, cooklikejulia 

...meanwhile, here's a creative one but artist is unknown


----------



## Kathleen

The tiny solar system is cool but makes me sad!


----------



## mollyanne

awwww...we can't have you sad. Why so? 
...meanwhile, here's one to cheer you up. It's an asian fruit much like a lychee nut called a rambutan or "hairy fruit". Keep him in your pocket as a reminder to keep smiling. He'll be your secret friend...name him 

...just for kathleen:

*Smile *


----------



## Zhizara

The center two items in  post #36 look like they might be pineapple and avocado.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, MollyAnne these are really great.  I especially thank you for goosebumps I got from the Rainbow Connection.


----------



## Kathleen

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, MollyAnne these are really great.  I especially thank you for goosebumps I got from the Rainbow Connection.



I loved the Rainbow Connection ones too!



mollyanne said:


> awwww...we can't have you sad. Why so?
> ...meanwhile, here's one to cheer you up. It's an asian fruit much like a lychee nut called a rambutan or "hairy fruit". Keep him in your pocket as a reminder to keep smiling. He'll be your secret friend...name him
> 
> ...just for kathleen:
> 
> *Smile *



You are so good to me.  I think I'll just name him "Friend" so I can do cheesy movie quotes like, "Say hello to my little friend!"  hahahaha


----------



## mollyanne

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, MollyAnne these are really great. I especially thank you for goosebumps I got from the Rainbow Connection.


...you're welcome, Zhizara (like your name). 
...lol, kathleen

Well, this one may not give you goosebumps...
BUT it just might make you tap your 
foot and maybe even make you dance 
Scroll down to see 
*Semi-Nude-Fruit* and 
*Lime-in-De-Coconut*
*below:*

.
YouTube - Kermit the Frog - Lime in the Coconut


----------



## CookLikeJulia

I wish I was as artistic. Thanks for sharing. Fantastic food art!


----------



## mollyanne

You probably are very artistic, cooklikejulia...you just need the right teacher to bring it out of you. And sometimes it's just have an eye for what's already been done for use...God is quite the artist


----------



## mollyanne

re:above ^ have=having, and use=us (no, i'm not drinking lol)

*I smell something fishy...*

*1. Sardine Bracelet*
*2. BokToy Fish *
*3. Fish Sculpture*
*4. Shallot Fish by MissGinsu*
*5. Fruit Carving*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*1. Yuzu Sushi-To-Go*
*2. Bento Box Sushi*
*3. Cake (coconut used for rice, etc)*
*3. Salmon by DeWitte*
*4. Orange Fish Photo by TATTRAT *
*(not a food fish but way cool photo!)*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*Speaking of TATTRAT...*
He's gone for the moment but when he gets 
back, all his friends are here to welcome him . 
*Meet his friends:*
(Small photo in bottom left corner is 
TATTRAT's avatar in case you don't know him)
.


----------



## mollyanne

...more of TATTRAT's friends:
.


----------



## mollyanne

Things are about to get ugly. Let this be a warning. 
They're coming. And here's a hint...
They are NOT friends of TATTRAT's


----------



## mollyanne

I warned you. Cover your eyes, Ladies. 
This is not for the faint of heart. 
Things have just gotten ugly. 
It's more of a guy thing...this is for you guys:

*1. Pumpkin Predator*
*2. Steve Job's Cheese Head*
*3. Fish Market Face (swordfish?)*
*4. Potato*
*5. Salad Alien by Til Nowak*


----------



## mollyanne

*Food Art Cakes*
*Part 1 of 3*

*1. Dogwood Cake...by Consumed By Cake*
*2. Paisley & Prisms...by Verusca*
*3. Stu The Koi...by PeaPodLucy* 
(middle layer-edible peacockfeathers-you can't see in this size&lighting)
*4. Red Mad Hatter...by Heidilu22*
*5. Topsy Turvey...by SeeThroughSilence*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*FoodArt Cakes*
*Part 2 of 3*

*...Strawberries and taffy apples **are *
*not cake but definitely awesome food art*
*and perfect for the weddingcake table *
*or to put on a cake for decoration.*

*1. Wedding Cake - by LPBeier (DC's very own member!)*
*2. Izumi Wedding Cake - SeeThroughSilence*
*3. Wedding Strawberries*
*4. Wedding Taffy Apples*
*5. Angelic Wedding Cake*


----------



## mollyanne

*Food Art Cakes*
*Part 3 of 3*


*1. Going Away Cake -* _by LPBeier_ (our very own DC member)
*2. Fireworks Cake -* _by Lindy Smith (_?)
*3. Fondant Cake -* _by Little Miss Cupcake_
*4. Topsy Turvy Cake -* _by TheShaggyTurtle_
*5. Yellow Submarine Cake*


----------



## leemz

Check this

Zebra cake

Water melon smile

Yellow duck cake

melting moments come alive

Hope you like it.


----------



## mollyanne

Those really ARE awesome, leemz! And even more special because they're your very own creation. You've got talent 
.


----------



## Kathleen

Wow!  Now I want cake.  Mmmm.


----------



## gillian

Wow , these are great fun 
makesme think about some party ideas.


----------



## mollyanne

Hi gillian and wb kathleen 

*Here what **I call "Tart Art":*


*The second one is a *
*Cocoa Passion Fruit Tart*

*The last ones are *
*Lemon Raspberry Curd Tarts*
_by Olive Magazine_
.


----------



## mollyanne

I left this *Tart* out of the above post.
My apologies to the Tart... 
"Hell hath no fury like a tart scorned" 
.


----------



## Kathleen

Tart art!  Hmm.  It reminds me of Cinderella days, aka College.  We would doll up to go out.  After the dancing and drinking, we looked pretty sad after midnight.  If only the fairy godmother had warned us.


----------



## mollyanne

*Speaking of "all dolled up"...*
*Here are some femme foodolls*
(my pathetic attempt at play-on-words
for "femme fatales" humor)

*Part 1*


*3. White Turnip(?) and Lettuce Leaf *
*is a take on a famous painting (insert)*
*called CropArt by JuDuoqi*

.


----------



## mollyanne

*Part 2*
*The first one is a dress made of Artichokes. *
*The rest are self explanatory.*
.


----------



## mollyanne

...


----------



## Kathleen

The boats are funny!  

I love the Lady and the Tramp spaghetti moment.


----------



## mollyanne

...me too, kathleen

*Peaches*

*Part 1 of 3*

*1. Russian Art*
*2. Matisse Painting*
*3. Lord Frederick Leighton*
(a pre-Raphaelite called "Flaming June" and 
the only one in the series without an actual peach
...but a beautiful peach color worthy of this series)
*4. Peach Bowl*
*5. Peach Ice Cream*


----------



## Kathleen

Flaming June is such an awesome painting.


----------



## grain

mollyanne said:


> Yes, Bento boxes are certainly amazing. Tokyo is listed as one of the top ten cities worldwide for foodies according to msnbc:
> "
> *Tokyo*
> Grab your chopsticks and go to town on the freshest sushi around – accompanied by the finest sake, of course. From beautifully displayed sashimi, sushi, and tempura, to succulent skewers of _yakitori_ (barbeque-dipped grilled chicken) – best washed down with _ji-biru_ (Japanese beer) – to hefty bowls of delicious _yaki-udon_ (stir-fried noodles), and French-influenced meals of caviar and foie gras, Tokyo’s cuisine provides a Zen-like eating experience indeed. Case in point: The Kaiseki Feast, a traditional 14-course tasting menu of fresh fish, tofu, hand-made noodles, and local produce, is offered at various restaurants. And, thanks to Tokyo’s famous Tsukiji Market (one of the world’s largest fish markets), some 3000 tons of fresh catch is doled out daily which, fortunately, can be sampled at any of the city’s countless restaurants.
> 
> These are featured in WMF Knife ads:



this piece is really awesome.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you for your comment, grain. 

*Peaches *

*Part 2 of 3*

*1. California Belle Peaches Label*
*2. Peaches by Carol Marine*
*3. "Fraulein" photographed by Ellen Von Unwerth*
*4. Peach Slices unknown photographer*
*5. Peaches in Box by Denise Mickilowski*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*Peaches*

*Part 3 of 3*

*1. Woman in a Purple Coat by Matisse*
*2. Musique by Matisse*
*3. Batik Peaches (artist unknown)*
*4. Peaches Wallpaper*
*5. Peaches Painting by David Boyd*
*.*


----------



## 4meandthem

Fraulein is a "Peach"


----------



## ChefLinny

wow, some interesting stuff! my fruit carvings are a little different and not as creative.


----------



## Kathleen

Wow, did you do these?  

I have no artistic talent at all, but I an appreciate it.  I think these are wonderful.


----------



## ChefLinny

KathleenA said:


> Wow, did you do these?
> 
> I have no artistic talent at all, but I an appreciate it. I think these are wonderful.


 
Yes I made these, thank you very much for your kind words! I have many more but these were the only ones on photobucket and I was being lazy, lol! If you would like to see more, you can find my blog under my contact info on my profile page!


----------



## mollyanne

ChefLinny...those are all awesome...wtg! How did you ever carve that apple fast enough to avoid browning. Did you use watermelon for the fish?
kewl...


----------



## ChefLinny

mollyanne said:


> ChefLinny...those are all awesome...wtg! How did you ever carve that apple fast enough to avoid browning. Did you use watermelon for the fish?
> kewl...


 
Thank you very much!

The trick to the apple is to have a bowl of lemon water (1 part lemon juice and 2 parts water) nearby to dip the apple into everytime you expose the meat.

The fish is a 1/2 Roma tomato with the skin peeled back and pieces of carrot and cucumber.

If you are interested in making any of these, they are all part of my newsletter lessons I offer on my blog. Just go to my contact info on my profile page for my blog address. I use lots of pictures and break down the steps, most people are surprised how easy they are to make!

Oh and in case anyone is wondering, the 3rd carving is a sweet potato.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you ChefLinny...that's interesting. 

*I'll bet you would enjoy viewing *
*the works of John Poon:*
*.*


----------



## Kathleen

I love the watermelon bowls!


----------



## ChefLinny

mollyanne said:


> Thank you ChefLinny...that's interesting.
> 
> *I'll bet you would enjoy viewing *
> *the works of John Poon:*
> *.*


 
Great pics, thanks for sharing!

You guys might think I am nuts but I like the red onion carving best, mostly because I have never done it myself or seen it done by anyone before! The layers of the onion make it more challenging than a solid veggie.

Here is some more of my fruit and veggie carvings:


----------



## mollyanne

^ Very creative Chef Linny! 
Here's a pretty carved arrangement and here's a 
really scary freaky looking watermelon carving:
.


----------



## GillySoose

Wow, the arrangement is nice, but I agree the face looks like Freddy Kreuger! Imagine eating that after the display


----------



## mollyanne

Re: previous post...haha, Gilly Soose...they would make a "lovely" couple.

That calls for some 
*Comfort Foods*:

.


----------



## Mark Webster

Thank you for sharing some great food art photos


----------



## mollyanne

It's fun to hear that you are enjoying these as much as I am. 
Thank you for taking the time to let us know and 
thank you to all the contributors.

Here is *"Midnight Mind Food"* by Joey Havlock

and* "Kiwi Whiskers"* by Rebecca Robosi

.


----------



## zfranca

Mollyanne,
thank you for showing those pictures...beautiful work, very inspiring.


----------



## Kathleen

GillySoose said:


> Wow, the arrangement is nice, but I agree the face looks like Freddy Kreuger! Imagine eating that after the display




I loved the bouquet, but the face was scary!

MollyAnn....donuts are my kryptonite.  There is NOTHING in them that should appeal, but they do.


----------



## zfranca

After all this food art I decided to make my pizza a little bit more artistic. I got the idea from a flower in my garden.


----------



## ahussain1050

i wonder how long it takes for people to do these it must take 2 to 3 hours OMG


----------



## mollyanne

zfranca! love it! Your pizza flower creation is awesome! Is that grilled plantains and yellow bell peppers? I think you're on to something...seriously! I googled images for "Food Art Pizza" and nothing come up so I think your pizza is a first...totally created by you alone. You should market a line of them that is inspired by different flowers of your region. Beautiful photo too. 

This was the only Pizza Art I found. 
I guess they're pizza pops.
It pales in comparison to yours!!!
.


----------



## zfranca

Thank you Mollyanne but no thanks. That would complicate my uncomplicated life style that I worked so hard to achieve. 
The ingredients are: yellow bell peppers, grilled zucchini, fresh tomatoes and a piece of eggplant in the center.
If you wish I'll donate the author rigths to you, so with all the money you would be making you can come down and a have a cooking vacation with me. Nothing would please me more.
www.viviun.com/AD-140557/


----------



## mollyanne

Who could resist those pics of yours zfranca...
looks like paradise and such fun with the cooking classes! 
Thank you for the creative pizza offer too...
you never know what I might do.
Then I'll find a hunky traveling companion...
where's Alexandros when I need him...
KatherineA, where did you hide him??? 

Here's a pretty icecream cone for you, zfranca, 
for those warm days in paradise:


----------



## mollyanne

*Make Food Not War:*

*1. Visualize Whirled Peas & Hominy*
*2. Boycott Grapes*
*3. "Hair" of Cupcakes*
*4. Make Cupcakes Not War*
*5. Pomegranate Peace sign*
.


----------



## zfranca

Thank you Mollyanne, you are a very thoughtful person.


----------



## mollyanne

^ ty, zfranca

*Marilyn Monroe*

*1. Andy Warhol's Marilyn *
*copy using "Smarties" - by Emma Staite*
*2. Marilyn using Fresh Veggies*
*3. Marilyn carved watermelon*
*4. Marilyn breakfast photo*


----------



## DaveSoMD

Good to see you posting again mollyanne! Where you been hidding?


----------



## Zhizara

Yeah, Mollyanne.  I missed you.  I was really looking forward to some witty comment on the whole how to peel a hard boiled egg discussion.


----------



## mollyanne

Thanks you two...missed that Zhizara . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbA...VULXcaoUtnUXCuVXdvgYA-cOQF&list=ML&playnext=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuOpVU3-KS4&feature=related


----------



## Zhizara

LOVE the pictures. Is that you on the hamburger trike?

Do find time to check out the whole hard boiled egg thing.  Lots of laughs, angst and disgust.  Definitely a topic to bring out the passions.

XOXSally


----------



## mollyanne

Nooooooo, no, no, that's not me on the hamburger trike! . 
I'll go check out that egg thread...sounds interesting


----------



## mollyanne

Food Art - Crazy Pancake Designs at WomansDay.com

www.jimspancakes.com 
.


----------



## mollyanne

...


----------



## Zhizara

What's it made of, Mollyanne?


----------



## mollyanne

...i think either legos or dominoes, zhizara

...Here's some pasta:

1. Breakfast of Champions
2. Spaghetti Fireworks
3. "Spaguetti"
.1. Breakfast of champion


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

*Some pics of Food Art*

I apologise if this is posted in the wrong section.

The food art is not mine. It is the fine craftsmanship of the Boudicca chefs who served my family and I on a cruise last year. After every guest had seen them, the designs were shared out and eaten. I loved the dolphins. They're exquisitly made.

The photos were taken on my Canon G10.





And Shrek I presume! 


​


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Good pics Poppi, where did you cruise?

Kalo Taxidi for the next time.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Good pics Poppi, where did you cruise?
> 
> Kalo Taxidi for the next time.





Thank you for replying and showing interest in my photos. 

I went on a Mediterranean cruise stopping first at Port of Lisbon, then Gibraltar and round the corner and up to Barcelona. From there we sailed to many ports including Glythion, Caligari, Santorini which I am not overly keen on as it's so over run by tourists; to Italy: Florence, Sardinia and many more places which i can't remember off the top of my head.

The cruise was for 25 days. I needed the time off as did my family.

I loved Bouddica. It's such a grand old lady of the ocean. When she was built, she was the flagship in her time. See it here:

Cruise aboard Boudicca, a truly world class ship - Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines

Kalo Taxidi back to you. Happy journey! Oh, and do come to Kalymnos some time. We are a gentle people, we Dodecanese.

Poppi Georgina


----------



## Alix

Edit: Merged Poppi's thread into the existing Food Art thread.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

*Sweet or Savoury*





 which pic is savoury.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

The middle one?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Correct


----------



## mollyanne

Wonderful food art Poppi and Bolas! 
I missed the question above...good answer Poppi! 
Beautifully presented and they look sooo delicious. 

I like the idea of a question along with food art.
I'll post one soon too...


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Thanks both of you.


----------



## palebrand




----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Splendid pics PB


----------



## mollyanne

I second that, Bolas...
awww, i love those radish birdies in the green bean nest...cool! 
Thanks for posting them palebrand and welcome to DC 

okay, here's my *Question/Art* I promised:

*How do you eat YOUR peas? *
Really, how do you? 
Or tell us your favorite recipe 
you use peas in  ... 
.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Love it Molly, I eat my peas mushy


----------



## mollyanne

...I thought you might be a mushy kinda' guy 
(in my country that means lovable...not out of shape lol). 
I do a combo of scooping the peas up with my fork 
trying to balance them and then poking some in frustration.

There's more than one way to get the kids 
to eat their veggies (homemade popsicle):
.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Last night I posted up two more pictures. Where have they gone??


----------



## Alix

You posted pix in a contest thread, but nothing here.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Alix said:


> You posted pix in a contest thread, but nothing here.



I located the thread (competition) and deleted this last one.
I apologise. I honestly wasn't aware there were two separate threads.
Confusing, but my bad.


----------



## Alix

Would you rather they were here than there? I can adjust all of that if you wish?


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Alix said:


> Would you rather they were here than there? I can adjust all of that if you wish?




No, it's alright thanks. Now that I can differentiate between the two (still confuddling) in future I'll be more au fait.


----------



## mollyanne

I'm glad it's all worked out now, poppi.
Feel free to repost them 

...meanwhile from Jerry Alcantara of
"Modernist Cooking:The Art and Science of Cooking"
.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

I've seen images I'm sure of Jerry Alcantara's work on the internet somewhere, but this pink grapefruit segment looks so delicious


 

that I wanna grab and pig it! 

and yes, I'm so glad the confusion on my part is sorted.


----------



## mollyanne

...me too! mmmmmmmmmmmm...grapefruit never looked so good. Next time I get my hands on a segment I'll look at it with a new respect. It's amazing how an artist can open our eyes.


----------



## babetoo

mollyanne said:


> Who could resist those pics of yours zfranca...
> looks like paradise and such fun with the cooking classes!
> Thank you for the creative pizza offer too...
> you never know what I might do.
> Then I'll find a hunky traveling companion...
> where's Alexandros when I need him...
> KatherineA, where did you hide him???
> 
> Here's a pretty icecream cone for you, zfranca,
> for those warm days in paradise:


 
this is my fav. and then the donut clock.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

This





I so sooo sweet!


----------



## mollyanne

babetoo said:


> this is my fav. and then the donut clock.


...you must mean these two, babetoo 
The donut clock was titled *"comfort food"* lol

And another I'm throwing in just for fun is the 
Halloween costume "I wore" (cyberly speaking that is)
to the DC Party over in the OFF TOPICS section. 
I went as...*POTATO CHIPS *
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

Painting of a Ritz Cracker - artist unknown


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

^ If I was the artist, that cracker would have been eaten before it even  made canvas.


----------



## mollyanne

*Thanksgiving Dinner*


----------



## Zhizara

MA you always have the best pictures.  I really enjoy them.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you. It's mindless fun for me and 
I need that sometimes after work. 
That's how I wind down. 
Plus I really appreciate, admire, and enjoy
 creativity....including the food variety.


----------



## Zhizara

Where do you find them?  I've become more interested since the thread What is this a picture of?  I love guessing, but don't know where to look for a new picture if I do guess the right answer.  I have one now though.

What kind of work do you do?  I'm retired now, but thoroughly understand the need for wind down.


----------



## mollyanne

I just go to the GOOGLE page, click on IMAGES and type in different things I think of...but often begin with the words FOOD ART. So I might type in "food art apples". Then when I click on one I like to make it larger I have the option to view other art on that particular website if they have any. That sometimes offers food art that is better than what I expected.

You don't always have to type in a food. For a previous post I typed in "food art rainbow" and got lots of colorful and creative foods. Instead of "food art" you can type "edible art" or "foodie art" or "artsy cuisine".

(Off topic...Oh, and to answer your question about what i do...I work in a unique place. It's a quality hotel in a hospital for patients and their families to stay before and during a procedure. I'm trained as a first responder as I occasionally have a code blue. I also do the night audit for the hotel and set up for the morning breakfast.) 

I just typed in "foodie art" and this is what I found there 
.


----------



## Zhizara




----------



## mollyanne

...


----------



## Kathleen

*Football Cat*

The Broc Obama reminds me of this:

What happens when you:
1) have nothing to do
2) own a sharp knife
3) have a large lime
4) own a patient cat
5) drink too much tequila
6) and it's football season?


----------



## mollyanne

hahaha...you're such a nut kathleen
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Okay, you deserve a prezzie for that and I 
know you like miniatures so this is for you:

And while I'm handing out prezzies, here's one
for kadesma because I know she loves angels:
...sorry they're drunk, kades


----------



## Kathleen

I love the miniatures!  It's simply amazing to me!  The cherubs are very cute too....as is the football cat.  I love its expression of "yeah, yeah. snap the picture."


----------



## mollyanne

...


----------



## kadesma

mollyanne said:


> hahaha...you're such a nut kathleen
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Okay, you deserve a prezzie for that and I
> know you like miniatures so this is for you:
> 
> And while I'm handing out prezzies, here's one
> for kadesma because I know she loves angels:
> ...sorry they're drunk, kades


They are adorable thank you MA
kades


----------



## mollyanne

YW, kades 

*Thanksgiving:*


----------



## eleanorpaige

Those prints are beautiful!


----------



## mollyanne

TY eleanor  
Those were sweet but 
these are sour...gotta love Maxine


----------



## mollyanne

*Thanksgiving Vintage **Pin Ups:*

*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*Dysfunctional Thanksgiving:*
(my apology to "Our Lady Of Thanksgiving"
but, afterall you DO have a turkey on your 
head and green bean dreads...the other turkey 
head is Monica from "Friends" TV Show)


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, MollyAnne for the early morning chuckles.  What a nice way to start the day.


----------



## mollyanne

...yw 
.


----------



## Kathleen

Those make me nostalgic.    Thanks for posting them!


----------



## mollyanne

*Here's the last of *
*the Thanksgiving Art:*

*May You Enjoy a *
*Delicious Thanksgiving...*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*Christmas is here fa la la la...*


----------



## mollyanne

*...la laaa la la la laaa*


----------



## Kathleen

Those are really pretty.  I love the ornaments.  

~Kathleen


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Mollyanne, they are beautiful!


----------



## LindaZ

They look good enough to eat.


----------



## mollyanne

...everyday I hope to post some creative holiday
goodies here for inspiration with entertaining 
and gift-giving...a merry visual reference 

...the red stripes on the meringue kisses below 
were actually hand painted with red food coloring
.
.


----------



## Kathleen

I love the meringue kisses.  I have a peppermint recipe for meringue cookies.


----------



## mollyanne

....
oh...i almost missed you there, kathleen...but how could i ever miss "peppermint recipe for meringue cookies"?? You should post it in the holiday section...sounds yummy


----------



## LPBeier

Molly, do you mind if I add one? 

I did this for our youth banquet last year.  It is a gingerbread house....cake!  The cake is of course and the shingles, etc. are gingerbread cookies.


----------



## Zhizara

That's adorable Laurie.  It sure looks delicious.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## mollyanne

LPBeier! I love your very own creation of the Gingerbread house in post #209!! And I love it when DC members post in this thread...especially the "home grown" variety of food art! Thank you, you talented lady. I agree with Zhizara...looks delicious!

Wouldn't these two gingerbread/sugarcookie trees look good next to it? Or maybe a couple of these cupcake trees...


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, here is one for you.  It is a crocembouche, which is miniature cream puffs put together with caramel to form a "tree like shape" and then covered in spun caramel.  This one was an actual wedding cake for a December 23rd wedding.  The bride didn't want a traditional wedding cake nor a bride and groom on it.  So DH decided we should have a couple of skiers on it!  Everything is edible except the skiers and the board it is sitting on.


----------



## Zhizara

Beautiful!! And they didn't have to cut the cake!  You are very talented.  Keep up the good work and share more pictures.


----------



## Kathleen

More great pics, Molly Anne.

Laurie, the tree looks like what would be found outside of a gingerbread house.  The house is very cute and the tree looks fantastic!


----------



## LPBeier

Aww. thanks Kathleen.


----------



## simonaskitchen

I met a guy who used to make angels with butter! They looked like murble!


----------



## mollyanne

That's cool, simon! 

And LPBeier, you did it again...awesome "cake" 
and I love your DH's sense of humor...skiers...haha

*More Christmas trees*:
(Yes, that's a sushi, caviar, okra tree below!)
.


----------



## Kathleen

I love the frilly iced cakes.  They are simply charming.


----------



## mollyanne

*Christmas Cookie Art! Fun!*
*(...you can buy Hershey's *
*Peppermint **Kisses, **you *
*see below, in the stores!*
And you can order personalized
fortune cookies that you can then
dip and decorate from beau-coup.com)
*.*


----------



## LindaZ

Once again, great pictures. Makes me want to start baking.


----------



## babetoo

mollyanne, those are some expensive fortune cookies. beautiful cookies though.


----------



## simonaskitchen

they're all gorgeous!!! compliments to the author!!!


----------



## mollyanne

simonaskitchen said:


> I met a guy who used to make angels with butter! They looked like marble!


Hey simona...this one reminded me of you and your friend:
.


----------



## mollyanne

*Christmasy Cuppycakes...*


----------



## Zhizara

Beautiful!


----------



## simonaskitchen

It's true!!! Mother Nature offers us always incredible things to look at!!!


----------



## mollyanne

These two are from GiddyGastronome. 
The first is a lasagna made in a 7" round springform pan.
(Giddy actually makes hers with won ton layers) 
Once it's cooked you remove it from the pan, 
cut cheese slices into squares, stick them on in a 
checkerboard pattern, put it back in the oven for 5 minutes 
(to make it melt and stick to the sides better), 
and garnish with deep green herb leaves like basil.

The second one is a coconut cream cheesecake.
.


----------



## Zhizara

Pretty AND tasty.  Yum.


----------



## mollyanne

*I love the idea of using the *
*gingerbread man cookie cutter*
*for the reindeer's head.*

*i love rudOlf...*
*.*


----------



## Zhizara

They are really cute.  That's clever with the gingerbread man.


----------



## LindaZ

mollyanne said:


> These two are from GiddyGastronome.
> The first is a lasagna made in a 7" round springform pan.
> (Giddy actually makes hers with won ton layers)
> Once it's cooked you remove it from the pan,
> cut cheese slices into squares, stick them on in a
> checkerboard pattern, put it back in the oven for 5 minutes
> (to make it melt and stick to the sides better),
> and garnish with deep green herb leaves like basil.
> 
> The second one is a coconut cream cheesecake.
> .


 

Now how cool is that!


----------



## mollyanne

Here are a few more from GiddyGastronome 
and her old website address:

Giddy Gastronome

The nice thing about her old website is 
that you can click n the pics to get the recipes.
(there is a link to her new website there 
which is www.giddygastronome.com

Below are some more of her creations...

*1. Raspberry Tiramisu*
*2. Berry Fondant*
*3. **"Pear" filled with beets *
(Pears are really mashed potatoes 
with a piece of spaghetti for stem)
*4. Strawberry Tiramisu*
*5. Savory Chicken & Basmati Rice covered in Phyllo*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

This is a *Pandan Rice Cake* - photo credit goes to D.Schmidt.
Schmidt is probably not the creator though since it's of Thai origin.
If you google "pandan rice cake recipe" you will see a recipe for it.
PM me if you can't find it.

The cocktail is of unknown origin.


----------



## Kathleen

Zhizara said:


> They are really cute.  That's clever with the gingerbread man.



It's very clever with the gingerbread man!  I never see those kinds of possibilities.    Love them, MA.


----------



## mollyanne

*Here's the upsidedown *
*gingerbread man **with *
*a few more of his friends:*


----------



## Zhizara

Those are really, really cute.  Love the beer.


----------



## Frenchys

The white one is really good


----------



## mollyanne

*... And a Berry Merry Christmas*


----------



## Zhizara

Very clever!  I can't get over the kiwi strawberries, and the eyes and nose on the mice - separate berries (pips?) from a blackberry?


----------



## mollyanne

I think the noses are miniature chocolate chips 
but i can't figure out what was used for the eyes either.
I'll  try to find out.


----------



## Kathleen

The mice are adorable!!!!  Are the tails red spaghetti?


----------



## Frenchys

I'm fan of thoses gingerbread :p


----------



## mollyanne

I was thinking the mice tails were red licorice but I suppose they could be spaghetti that have been dyed red. I'll find the instructions tomorrow and post if I find it.


----------



## Zhizara

I thought Twizzler's too.   Spaghetti wouldn't be so sweet.  I hope you find it, I'm dying to know about the eyes.


----------



## mollyanne

Use mini chocolate chips for the nose and black cake-icing for the eyes. The tails are red lace-licorice (lace as in shoelaces) and you poke them in the hole that the stem came out of. 

Click on this link:

Strawberry Mice Recipe | Fruity Desserts | FamilyFun

.


----------



## Kathleen

mollyanne said:


> Use mini chocolate chips for the nose and black cake-icing for the eyes. The tails are red lace-licorice (lace as in shoelaces) and you poke them in the hole that the stem came out of.
> 
> Click on this link:
> 
> Strawberry Mice Recipe | Fruity Desserts | FamilyFun
> 
> .



Just adorable.


----------



## mollyanne

*Christmas Cuppys *
*.*


----------



## Zhizara

Awwww.  Those are sweet.  Thanks MA.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you for your comments LindaZ, Kathleen, Frenchy,
Zhizara, Simona'sKitchen, and all those previously. 
I just wanted you to know that it's nice to have someone 
to share these inspirational and entertaining tidbits 

Disclaimer: For those who didn't catch it previously, 
I want to make it clear that I didn't do any of 
these creations myself and try to post credits when 
I have them. I'm not that comfortable with my camera 
but i plan to work on that so I can post my own art 
.


----------



## Frenchys

Whooo, where did you find thoses reindeer cupcakes ? :p


----------



## mollyanne

Frenchys said:


> Whooo, where did you find thoses reindeer cupcakes ? :p


Wow...I'm sure glad you asked, Frenchy, because my search led to an awesome cupcake contest where all the winners are posted...fun (link is below)
I originally had found this on flickR posted by HayleytheCaker but was skeptical that it was her own creation...turns out it is and she was one of the winners in this contest:

If you're a cuppy lover this link is a MUST see (it's safe):

Flickriver: Most interesting photos from Baking Bites Holiday Cupcake Contest 2008 pool

Green Star-Fruit below:
.


----------



## chefmac

sooooo pretty~~


----------



## mollyanne

Hello chefmac. Here is some random 
Christmas FoodArt. The caramel apples
are from the Luxor in Las Vegas:
.


----------



## Kathleen

MA, the salad wreath reminds me of a story of my best friend's mother.  She was married right before Christmas.  As a newly married couple, setting up house-keeping, etc., money was tight.  However, as a new bride, she was determined to make a merry holiday dinner for Christmas for her new husband.  Unfortunately, she was limited to what she had in the cupboard - which was the ingredients for a spaghetti dinner.  

So she made the pasta...but dyed it bright green with food coloring.  Placing it in a wreath-shape, she placed little meatballs dipped in red pasta sauce around it.  Then she drizzled more red sauce like a ribbon.  And she sprinkled Parmesan cheese "snow" and proudly took it to the table.  Her hubby Pete, a confirmed meat and potatoes" man, took one look, turned as green as the pasta and could not eat a bite.

The story was told every Christmas, and, after having six children, it was said that it was all uphill from that point on.  

~Kathleen


----------



## mollyanne

...I love that story, kathleen. 
I wish we had a pic of it to post here.
Meanwhile, we'll just have to settle for 
this one...but hers was 10X more creative!!
So funny.

Oh, and some miniatures just for you, kathleen 
.


----------



## Kathleen

I just adore the miniatures.  It amazes me the detail and proportion.  I cannot imagine doing anything so detailed - much less on that scale!

Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara

KathleenA said:


> I just adore the miniatures.  It amazes me the detail and proportion.  I cannot imagine doing anything so detailed - much less on that scale!
> 
> Thanks!



What she said!  Incredibly steady hands.


----------



## Frenchys

Did you know the "Papillotes" ? ,.. A kind of chocolate wrapper ?


----------



## mollyanne

I had to google that, Frenchy 
and found a delightful link that I'll 
share here (i love the story with it):
Tongue in Cheek - French Romance and Chocolate that goes POP!

Thank you for enlightening 
us with that french tradition 

I have seen poppers that look like this (below)
sold here in the usa but not sure if they 
have candy in them. I have never bought them.

*Christmas candies:*
.


----------



## Frenchys

mollyanne said:


> Thank you for enlightening
> us with that french tradition



You're welcome, here are some more details (sorry it's from my own blog : The PapillotesEnjoy


----------



## chefmac

FRUIT CARVING from Thailand~~ My best friend from Thailand crave this. Just wanted to share this (sorry... this is my blog too)


----------



## mollyanne

That is incredible Chef Mac! 
Wow, your friend has both talent and patience!

This watermelon carving below is 
more suited to MY carving talents 
.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

What a wonderful watermelon carving, you're friend is gifted. Thanks for sharing us.


----------



## mollyanne

*Savory Red and Green Christmas foods:*
(All photos approved for use) 

1. Beet Linguini with Terragon & Caraway 
2. Cheesy Pumpkin Rice Balls by Bittersweet
3. Spanish Deviled Eggs with capers and tuna by SimmerDown
4. Herb Marinated Goat Cheese by Melanie Flinn
5. Tuscan Olive Garlic by alaCarte
.


----------



## simonaskitchen

WOW!!! ))


----------



## mollyanne

Here's some more simona...

*Savory Red and Green Christmas FoodArt:*
(all photos approved for use)

1. Avocado Tree by WeissMarket
2. ParmesanBasilStrawberryCups by cookincanuck
3. StuffedGreenRedPeppers by flavorysavory
4. ChristmasTreeSandwich by littlefoodjunction
5. Eggplant and Okra by simplespoonful


----------



## Kathleen

So many cute and fun ideas.  I think I might be able to replicate the avocado Christmas tree!


----------



## mollyanne

*...more Savory Christmas *
*Red **and Green FoodArt:*

1. Beet & Goat Cheese salad with Balsamic Vinaigrette and MicroGreens -by Eric Rivera
2. Spinach, Feta, Pmegranate salad -by Wohlners
3. Beef Wellington with Duxelle and covered in pastry -by Wohlners
4. Garlic Stuffed Olives with Anchovies & Roasted Red Peppers - by Eric rivera
5. Kiwi, Orange Pink Grapefruit Sections with Pomegranate


----------



## mollyanne

*I made my menu for Christmas *
*using the photos above *

*I'm such a visual learner *

*Merry Christmas everyone *


----------



## Kayelle

Mollyanne, I don't tell you often enough how I love coming to this incredible thread to see all of these works of art.  I appreciate all the searching you do for the enjoyment of all of us.....it boggles the mind that without pictures, this art would perish like all food. In the end, you are the real keeper here.
Smooch, my friend, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## mollyanne

What a lovely Christmas present your post was, kayelle. Such kind words from a special friend...thank you . It's like a fun visual discussion. Afterall, a picture is worth a thousand words (I just made that up ).

Happy New Year to Y'all ...It's been an awesome year of fun, making new friends, and learning new things here in the DC forum...thank you all!

*1. *Clink* Cheers!*

*2. Traditional Southern "Hoppin John" for Good Luck*

*3. Hoppin John ingredients with Black-Eyed Peas and Rice*
(well, I never said it was pretty lol)

*4. Poster for a nearby celebration of *
*Traditional Southern Foods New Years *
(poster is current...it's THIS saturday!)

*5. *Fireworks*...*Happy New Year**
*.*


----------



## Zhizara

Also traditional is collard greens, but I used to have collard greens spice.  The last potful I made using smoked ham hocks and that spice mixture was the best ever.  I need to see if they have some at my local Walmart.  Home made collard greens and cornbread, MmMmMmM

Loved your post MA.  *CLINK* back at ya.  Happy New Year, lady.


----------



## Kathleen

*clink, clink, clink, clink*

I totally agree with Kayelle, MA.  Seeing what you have found is always a highlight of my day.  I appreciate the work you have done.  

Zhizara, I love greens.  Once, I made the BEST greens I've ever had.  I wrote down the recipe and carefully placed it where I could find it.  I'm still seeking that safe place.  What is the Walmart spice mixture called?

Cheers to you all and Happy New Year!


----------



## Zhizara

KathleenA said:


> *clink, clink, clink, clink*
> 
> I totally agree with Kayelle, MA.  Seeing what you have found is always a highlight of my day.  I appreciate the work you have done.
> 
> Zhizara, I love greens.  Once, I made the BEST greens I've ever had.  I wrote down the recipe and carefully placed it where I could find it.  I'm still seeking that safe place.  What is the Walmart spice mixture called?
> 
> Cheers to you all and Happy New Year!



It wasn't from Walmart, unfortunately, I'm just hoping since my Walmart is in New Orleans, deep in the south where we love our greens, they might have some.  

I can't remember where I found it, nor the brand name but it was one of those huge containers like restaurants use.


----------



## mollyanne

It's like a party with all this *clinking* goin' on 
Zhizara, that DOES sound good. You all are fun!

Here's some New Years partyfood for us. 
If you want recipes just PM me:

*1. Posh Piggies*-by mcdaniel1986
(he used Johnsonsville sweet italian sausage sliced and browned,
then topped with puff pastry using cookie cutters, brushed with egg,
and baked at 400 for 18 minutes. The dip is mayo/mustard/jelly)

*2. 2011 Fireworks Cupcakes*-by manda2177
(to do the fireworks she melted white chocolate 
chips in a baggie using short intervals,cut the tip 
of the baggie, piped it onto waxedpaper or parchment,
added sparkle...try to find silver...and cooled)

*3. Confetti Woopie Pies*-by cookbookmaniac 

*4. Champagne Cocktails*-by morphone

*5. 2011 WaffleCone PartyHats*- unknown


----------



## mollyanne

I'm making those *Posh Piggies* (above) today! Bought 2 sheets of Trader Joes' ready-to-bake "Handcrafted Artisan Puff Pastry" and says "Pate Jeuilletee" on the front (huh?). Can't wait to see how they turn out...could become a tradition 

*Meanwhile, a* *New Years Celebration in Japan:*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*Winter *

*Amid The Falling Snow* _song by Enya_
Click on:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wacyMhxIOd0


----------



## Kathleen

Wintry perfection, MA!


----------



## Zhizara

Gorgeous, MollyAnne, as always.  I always look forward to your new posts.


----------



## Kayelle

Geeze, I had to go put a sweater on!!  Beautiful pictures, music and food!!

How did those *posh piggies* turn out MA??  Got any left?


----------



## violettedawn

love these pics, especially the pink rice pigs!!! my kids would totally eat that meal!


----------



## violettedawn

*taco art*

looks good, tastes better! = ART!!!!


----------



## mollyanne

violette, is that Shrimp tacos? 
I've had fish tacos but shrimp sounds really yummy!
Welcome to the thread by the way...nice to have you here 

Kayelle, yes I made the Posh Piggies and they turned out looking exactly like the photo...I highly recommend them for the 4th of July...and soo delicious and soo easy! Of course I did buy the puff pastry already in frozen sheets that made things extra easy. I just thawed for 10 minutes, cut out star shapes with a cookie cutter, brushed with whisked egg, and attached to the browned sausage with a toothpick. I think I baked them at 350 for 10 or 15 minutes...perfect and beautiful.

*Winter* continued from post #277...
1. "I wasn't expecting an appetizer before the main course"
2. Frozen wall
3. Cauliflower - fresh as snow
4. Marshmallow Icebergs
5. Strawberry Ice cube


----------



## Kathleen

Welcome to DC, VioletteDawn!

MA, I love penguins...and polar bear, of course.  The strawberry is really intriguing.  Is it photoshopped?


----------



## balloon

I love the picture of the strawberry in the ice cube! Very cool.


----------



## mollyanne

Hi Balloon and welcome to DC!
Here's some balloon-food-art for you:

*1.* *Carrot and Balloon* - _by Bruno Budrovic_
*2.* *Fruit & Veggie Boat Balloon* - _by Carl Warner_

Feel free to snag one for an avatar...
...not that yours is scaring me or anything


----------



## mrs.mom

mollyanne said:


> violette, is that Shrimp tacos?
> I've had fish tacos but shrimp sounds really yummy!
> Welcome to the thread by the way...nice to have you here
> 
> Kayelle, yes I made the Posh Piggies and they turned out looking exactly like the photo...I highly recommend them for the 4th of July...and soo delicious and soo easy! Of course I did buy the puff pastry already in frozen sheets that made things extra easy. I just thawed for 10 minutes, cut out star shapes with a cookie cutter, brushed with whisked egg, and attached to the browned sausage with a toothpick. I think I baked them at 350 for 10 or 15 minutes...perfect and beautiful.
> 
> *Winter* continued from post #277...
> 1. "I wasn't expecting an appetizer before the main course"
> 2. Frozen wall
> 3. Cauliflower - fresh as snow
> 4. Marshmallow Icebergs
> 5. Strawberry Ice cube


 Very nice pictures especially the strawberry in the ice cube. I loved them all.


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> I'm making those *Posh Piggies* (above) today! Bought 2 sheets of Trader Joes' ready-to-bake "Handcrafted Artisan Puff Pastry" and says "Pate Jeuilletee" on the front (huh?). Can't wait to see how they turn out...could become a tradition
> 
> *Meanwhile, a* *New Years Celebration in Japan:*
> *.*



That's probably supposed to read: "Pâte Feuilletée". Maybe it's a funny looking F.


----------



## simonaskitchen

mollyanne said:


> *Winter *
> 
> *Amid The Falling Snow* _song by Enya_
> Click on:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wacyMhxIOd0


 


WONDERFUL!!! Mollyanne, I have no other wordas about... it's GREAT! Absolutely!!! Where did you find them???


----------



## mollyanne

Simona...I'll respond to Taxlady first and then you next...okay? 

Meanwhile, Thank you Taxlady...I think you're right. Now that I look at that name for Trader Joe's french puff pastry more closely I can see that what I thought was a capital J is probably a capital F. Thank you for straightening me out. I had to google what "Feuillette" meant..."pastry" of course


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> Simona...I'll respond to Taxlady first and then you next...okay?
> 
> Meanwhile, Thank you Taxlady...I think you're right. Now that I look at that name for Trader Joe's french puff pastry more closely I can see that what I thought was a capital J is probably a capital F. Thank you for straightening me out. I had to google what "Feuillette" meant..."pastry" of course



That really is a funny looking F, I would only guess that it wasn't a J based on the word. Actually feuilletée means leafy or in sheets. It's the French expression for flaky. As I'm sure you knew, pâte is the pastry part. So, it's just what the French call puff pastry.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you Simona for your kind words. I've noticed that when we post quotes, then the pics don't show up unfortunately. Are these the pics below that you were referring to that went with Enya's song "Amid The Fallen Snow"?

....or did you mean all the photos in general in this thread? I find them in different places but all of these "Winter" ones you referred to came from foodgawker.com. They don't mind if you post them somewhere if you include the name of the creator. If you click on the photos the creator's name usually pops up...unless it's anonymous . 

On the foodgawker site there is a searchbox which I think I typed in "snow" or "winter cupcakes". The little girl catching snowflakes with her tongue I found on Google Images...I probably typed in "catching snowflakes on tongue". If you click on the two cupcake pics they will show the original creator of the cupcakes in the title bar...itsybitsyfoodies and fancyflours dod the cupcakes. I always try to remember to post the credits...but some pics are anonymous, probably due to being shared often around the web from site to site.


----------



## mollyanne

taxlady said:


> That really is a funny looking F, I would only guess that it wasn't a J based on the word. Actually feuilletée means leafy or in sheets. It's the French expression for flaky. As I'm sure you knew, pâte is the pastry part. So, it's just what the French call puff pastry.


Actually, I hate to admit this in such knowledgeable company as the DC Forum but I always thought "Pate" had to do with smooshed up liver


----------



## mollyanne

Here is some more 
*Winter Food Art:*
1. Snow Drifts
2. Snowladen Pomegranate Tree
3. Tree cakes _by RealEpicurian_
4. Snowladen Cherry - _Walker Art Center in Minnesota _
5. Hot Chocolate on a Stick _by Tracywill_


----------



## taxlady

mollyanne said:


> Actually, I hate to admit this in such knowledgeable company as the DC Forum but I always thought "Pate" had to do with smooshed up liver



It does 

Pâté = is the yummy liver stuff (one pronounces all the letters, two syllables)

Pâte = pastry (don't pronounce the e, one syllable)


----------



## violettedawn

thanks Kathleen! and yes Molly they are shrimp tacos...my favorite! I love all your cool pics!


----------



## simonaskitchen

thanx! Simona


----------



## mollyanne

Taxlady...i didn't know there were 
two meanings and two pronunciations 
for "pate". Thank you for taking the time. 

And hello to everyone above 
This is the last of *Winter* Food Art. 

_Next will be Valentines Day. _
_You might get some good ideas_ 

_Credits:_
_Ice Cream is by CheekyKitchen_
_Last snowman is by cffk_
_._


----------



## babetoo

love the melted snowman cookie


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> love the melted snowman cookie



That's my favorite too!


----------



## mollyanne

_Coming soon: _
_Valentine's Day Food Art _
_Meanwhile..._

*Lobster and Crab *-_by aucma_
*TentaclePot Pie *- _by notmartha_
*Crab and cockroach* _- mcdonalds_
*Squid* _- unknown_


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks MA.  These are truly awesome!


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you, Zhizara....they are some very creative artists for sure.


----------



## potsnpanties

mollyanne said:


> _Coming soon: _
> _Valentine's Day Food Art _
> _Meanwhile..._
> 
> *Lobster and Crab *-_by aucma_
> *TentaclePot Pie *- _by notmartha_
> *Crab and cockroach* _- mcdonalds_
> *Squid* _- unknown_



I see your squid and raise you -

*Octopus Cake - *Highland Bakery


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, PnP!  That's just be-u-ti-ful!


----------



## mollyanne

PotsnPants, that's truly an amazing 
*OctopusCake* above...awesome! 
I say you've already won this challenge, hands down, but the steaks are high (foodie pun intended) and this guy below is not about to fold. He sees your OctopusCake and raises you 3 Squid 

*1. Tentacle Moustache* - _Ad for SuperLock Containers_
*2. ZuchinniBlossom Squid* - _by DJ Karma_
*3. Felt Yakisoba with Squid* - _posted by Cory DoctorOw_
*4. Frankfurter Squid* -
_from RussianLiveJournal Postnext via BoingBoing_
*(to make these you insert uncooked hard pasta in frankfurter and then cook all)*

You might have to turn the volume 
up on the barline of this youtube...i did:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrIBut8Fo8


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, you know I love 'em all.  Is that .40 Caliber there?


----------



## Kayelle

*MORE *wonderful photos MA........you knock me out with this stuff!!  Got especially tickled over the dog cooking instant cat. LOL

Have you seen this video?  The start is a dang commercial, but it's worth the wait.  Minds like this just fascinate me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgDynGCzpjg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Mimizkitchen

mollyanne said:


> _Coming soon: _
> _Valentine's Day Food Art _
> _Meanwhile..._
> 
> *Lobster and Crab *-_by aucma_
> *TentaclePot Pie *- _by notmartha_
> *Crab and cockroach* _- mcdonalds_
> *Squid* _- unknown_



Crab potpies are in my future... Beautiful once again...


----------



## mollyanne

kayelle, i never saw that before. My favorite was the risque cupcake that was "unwrapped" and getting in the tub...lol.


----------



## Kayelle

mollyanne said:


> kayelle, i never saw that before. My favorite was the risque cupcake that was "unwrapped" and getting in the tub...lol.



I chuckled over that too MA......not to mention "Crushed Rosemary" when "Basil Leaves".........

I'm glad you hadn't seen it before.


----------



## mollyanne

Kayelle said:


> I chuckled over that too MA......not to mention "Crushed Rosemary" when "Basil Leaves".........
> 
> I'm glad you hadn't seen it before.


hahaha...i forgot about that one

Here are three pieces by juDuoqi.
...even Marilyn Monroe:


----------



## potsnpanties

I know food is meant to be enticing, but I kind of like it being taken to _that_ level of enticement.


----------



## Kur

Love, Love, Love this thread! Thank you Mollyanne!


----------



## simonaskitchen

It's a pity eating them..it's so pleasant to look!!!


----------



## Kathleen

Kayelle!  I love Terry Border's Bent Objects.  His mind has to be wonderfully bent too.    Here is one of my very favorites by him.


----------



## Frenchys

the recipe


----------



## mollyanne

That's hilarious, kathleen  Haven't seen that one. 
And frenchy, that's awesome. 
It's great to see all the participation. 
Kur, yw 
.


----------



## mollyanne

Scroll down for beatlejuice cartons:

*Beatlejuice* *(boxed juice carton design)*
*Apple Mccartney*
*John Lemon*
*George Pearrison*
*Mango Starr*

*Tangerine Trees and Marmelade Skies: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU&feature=related


----------



## Zhizara

Beatle Juice!


----------



## mollyanne

*Valentine's Day *
*Food Art *

*Sweetheart Salad *_by TinyPrints_
*Heart Steak*
*Dessert*
*Potato*
*Melon*
.


----------



## Zhizara

That heart steak has my name all over it.  YUM.  The potato is cool, and would look nice baked next to that steak!


----------



## mollyanne

*Valentine's Sushi night *
*Sweetheart Roll* by gabriel biderman
*Salmon Sashimi Rose*
*Kissing Fish*
*Fortune Cookies*
*Chopstix N Candies*


----------



## CookLikeJulia

I love the steaks, salad and that salmon. It really make me drool.


----------



## Zhizara

I had to laugh MA.  When I looked at the kissing fish, All I could see was either an owl or some kind of snake.  I had to scroll up to look at the title again before I saw the kissing fish.  Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## potsnpanties

Valentine's Day isn't the only event coming in February. February also marks the *Chinese New Year* on February 3rd.
As 2011 is year of the Rabbit, I feel it necessary to unleash the powah of the bunny into this thread (probably because I'm also celebrating it this year since I'm a rabbit zodiac too...).

*1. Kamaboko Rabbits*
*2. Manju Rabbits
3. Rabbit* *fruit carving
4. Rabbit coffee foam art
*


----------



## Zhizara

Adorable, PnP!


----------



## mollyanne

PNP....Happy Year Of The Rabbit to you! 
I didn't know the Chinese New Year was Feb 3
Those food art pics are GREAT! I really like
the Kamaboko rabbits.
Here are some more:

*Happy Chinese *
*New Year!*
*The Year of *
*the Rabbit *

*1. WonderBread Wrapper Rabbit* by DesignSwan
*2. Chinese New Year Cake* by cakesbysam
*3. Carved Apple Rabbit* by lunchir
*4. Chinese New Year Traditional Dish*
*5. Chinese Cakes*


----------



## chopper




----------



## potsnpanties

mollyanne said:


> PNP....Happy Year Of The Rabbit to you!
> I didn't know the Chinese New Year was Feb 3
> Those food art pics are GREAT! I really like
> the Kamaboko rabbits.
> Here are some more:
> 
> *Happy Chinese *
> *New Year!*
> *The Year of *
> *the Rabbit *
> 
> *1. WonderBread Wrapper Rabbit* by DesignSwan
> *2. Chinese New Year Cake* by cakesbysam
> *3. Carved Apple Rabbit* by lunchir
> *4. Chinese New Year Traditional Dish*
> *5. Chinese Cakes*



Thank you, MA! It changes each year, I think the date is always related to where the second new moon of the year falls on the calendar. I could have my facts wrong though.

Those are all so pretty! The WonderBread Wrapper Rabbit (is is that Wrabbit? Alliteration nerd rears her ugly head...) is so cute.

I think I'll need to add a couple more bunnies to the festivities.


----------



## mollyanne

Continued from posts #321 and #323...

*Valentines Day  Food Art*
The first one with the spoon is by gabriel bur


----------



## potsnpanties

I want that heart-shaped pot so much! It's so cute... I'm a sucker for novelty cooking utensils. Well novelty utensils and very, very, _very_ expensive ones (I'll get them one day though dangit!).

But now! Year of the Rabbit celebrations continued - 

*1. Passive Aggressive Bunny cookies*
*2. Uber cute rabbit cupcakes
3. Rabbit mold mini sandwiches
4. Chocolate covered rabbits. With sprinkles!
5. Rabbit with carrot... made of carrot.
6. Rabbit cake.
*


----------



## Zhizara

Cool.


----------



## mollyanne

pnp, your year-of-the-rabbit food art is 
exceptional...passive aggressive bunnies? 

AsiaFoodGuide, welcome 

*Valentines Day *
* Dinner *
*For Two:*
*1. Thailand's Bundarika Phuket Resort spa*
*2. Lady and The Tramp - Disney*
*3. Vintage Oyster Dinner Poster*
*4. Aphrodisiac Salad for Two*
*5. Valentine Dinner for Two*


----------



## chopper

I love that scene from Lady and the Tramp.  
On my first date with my dh, the movie we were going to go to was sold out, so we went to see Lady and the Tramp.  Our first dog we owned together was Lady, and you guessed it, the second one was Tramp.  Oh I am just full of stories, aren't I!


----------



## Kathleen

chopper said:


> I love that scene from Lady and the Tramp.
> On my first date with my dh, the movie we were going to go to was sold out, so we went to see Lady and the Tramp.  Our first dog we owned together was Lady, and you guessed it, the second one was Tramp.  Oh I am just full of stories, aren't I!



That is adorable, chopper.  

MA, I love the hearts and the v-day pics.  As always, nicely done.


----------



## Lorrae

These pictures are amazing!!  I can't believe the food-creativity of some artists/chefs.  Beautiful!


----------



## mollyanne

*chopper*, i love how you're 
"full of stories"
...made me smile 

*kathleen*, thanks...and *Lorrae*, 
I'm enjoying these very creative 
and talented chefs/artists too!

* Valentine *
*Strawberries *

*The cream-filled strawberries are by Lindsey.*
*The Puff pastry is by cinemongirl.*
*The upside down cupcake with the*
*chocolate curls is by yumsugar.*


----------



## mollyanne

*Vintage *
*Valentine*
*Couples *

The last one is a vintage
salt and pepper shaker...
.


----------



## chopper

Thanks all for enjoying my stories.  I like to tell them, and to "listen" to all of yours too.  The cream filled strawberries are beautiful, and yet look so easy to do!  I wish DH would eat fruit.  If he would, he would get these for sure.  I guess I will have to make them for me and have him feed me.  Reminds me of something...When DH and I go on a long weekend somewhere, we usually get a place with a kitchen to stay in and fix our own meals (DH doesn't like eating out much).  When I am cooking, he feeds me smoked salmon on crackers.  He is so sweet!  It is so nice to still be newly weds after 30 years!  I am blessed.


----------



## mollyanne

chopper said:


> ...he feeds me smoked salmon on crackers...


Chopper, does your DH have a brother? 
***************************************

*Valentine *
*Chocolate*
*Food art *
*1. Face & Body Art International Convention in Orlando Florida*
(photo from "Attractions Magazine")
*2. Chocolate Swirl Heart*
*3. White Chocolate Shoes - BBC*
*4. Strawberries dipped*
*5. Cookies - GloriousTreats*


----------



## chopper

Dearest Mollyanne,
My DH has only a sister.  Sorry.


----------



## mollyanne

...bummer, chopper ^__^

*Valentine Sushi*
*Dinner for Two *

*1. Sushi Heart Art*
*2. Kaisen Sushi by World of Okonomy*
*3. Sushi by Ziralma*
*4. Seared Black Tuna on Mango*
*topped with Black Sesame Seeds*
*5. Valentine S**ushi*
*.*


----------



## mollyanne

*Kissing the Chef *
*.*


----------



## Kathleen

mollyanne said:


> *Kissing the Chef *
> *.*



AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!*

So cute!!!!


----------



## mollyanne

* Valentine's Day *
...continued

*1. Vintage Chocolate Candy label*
*2. Apple -* _by lovebites_
*3. Pepper Cookies (norwegian) *
_by RenjithKrishnan_
*4. Eggs In Love*_ - by getbuttonedup_
*5. Oysters* (aphrodesiac)

*.*


----------



## babetoo

i love the eggs. what a fun idea. decorate after hard boiling. put in loved ones lunch sack.


----------



## Kathleen

That is a ton of AWWW, MA.  

I wonder what pepper cookies are.


----------



## cmarchibald

potsnpanties said:


> I want that heart-shaped pot so much! It's so cute... I'm a sucker for novelty cooking utensils. Well novelty utensils and very, very, _very_ expensive ones (I'll get them one day though dangit!).
> 
> But now! Year of the Rabbit celebrations continued -
> 
> *1. Passive Aggressive Bunny cookies*
> *2. Uber cute rabbit cupcakes
> 3. Rabbit mold mini sandwiches
> 4. Chocolate covered rabbits. With sprinkles!
> 5. Rabbit with carrot... made of carrot.
> 6. Rabbit cake.
> *


I love the cupcakes and the passive-aggressive bunnies....too funny!!


----------



## mollyanne

The ingredients for the pepper cookies above vary widely I've noticed. And there's an italian version and a norwegian version. The common thread throughout all the recipes is about a teaspoon of black pepper and a tespoon of cinnamon. Some use chocolate, some use brown sugar, some use vinegar even. The ingredients that the Norwegian Embassy in Wash.DC hands out to visitors are:

1 1/8 cups butter 
1 cup white sugar 
1/4 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
3 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cardamom 
1 teaspoon baking powder 

They're like sugar cookies but with pepper and cinnamon in them. I've never seen cardamom in any of the other recipes. Notice no eggs. 

I don't know how they got such a shiny red coating on them though. The typical photos look just like sugar cookies. But the photo was titled "Pepper Cookies".


----------



## mollyanne

*Valentine *
*Breakfast fOr twO*
Mini Egg Fry Pan
Egg Dish - _from Shutterstock_
Eggs - _by icypeppersochilly_
Egg in a Nest
Vintage Valentine Eggs


----------



## babetoo

cool,


----------



## chopper

Mollyanne,
I love the heart egg pan.  I wonder where to find one!  I guess I will google it!


----------



## chopper

I found it.  Amazon had it.  They are out now.  So sad!


----------



## mollyanne

Urban Outfitters has them. They're $8 but the shipping is $10. Also try Ebay. Try googling *Heart Frying Pan*. That will eliminate heart cake pans.

Here's the link for the one at Urban Outfitters:
UrbanOutfitters.com > Mini Heart Fry Pan

.


----------



## Kathleen

Oh, so cute!

I would love to know what the red coating is for the pepper cookies.


----------



## potsnpanties

I will never get tired of the egg caricatures people do. They're so cute and funny ^_^

Such an abundance of beauty, Mollyanne! And a rather intriguing recipe to boot.... yes I will be trying it out teehee.

As for the heart pans - you can get quite a few varieties (not just heart shaped I've seen Hello Kitty and the like as well) on eBay, plus heart molds that can be used in any pan.


----------



## mollyanne

kathleen, I can usually find a recipe for all posted photos in this thread but the icing for the glossy red heart cookies (post #346) is something I can't seem to put my finger on. They are hand-dipped. The photo credit went to renijth krishnan but turns out he is the photographer and not the baker. I suspect he sprayed the cookies with a non-edible high-gloss enamel for photographic purposes(after the hand-dipping)...just a guess...but then again, M&Ms have an edible glossy red candy coating.

Below is a more realistic photo of Pepper Cookies (ingredients listed in post #350) along with some foodie couples.

 *Valentines Day *
*Foodie Couples:*
Couple of Pepper Cookies
Couple of Vintage Chefs
Couple of FrozenLemonMousse
_by HungryCravings_
Couple of Fruit&Vegetable Foodies 
_(the guy scares me lol)_
_._


----------



## chefmeister




----------



## potsnpanties

I don't know if Poorly Dressed should have had call on that one. EWFTW maybe. I guess it wouldn't be the fancy dress costume you'd want to wear to a party that involved a petting zoo...


----------



## Zhizara

Ewftw?


----------



## cmarchibald

Zhizara said:


> Ewftw?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mollyanne

chefmeister...he even has 6-pack abs
...haha...good find 

Z and cm...I don't think we better ask 

*Romantic Valentines *
* Table for Two *
*...........Part 1............*

*Fireside*
*Scrabble* Theme _by MilwaukeeInterior?DesignCoach_
*TreeHouse* Dinner_ by NomadicWay_
*HomestyleSidewalkCafe* _by MyHomeIdeas_
*HangingCandlelights* _by nestdreaming_
_._


----------



## mollyanne

*Romantic Valentines *
* Table for Two *
*...........Part 2............*

*Afloat* _by Gaby_
*Beach* _by eyecatch_
*LaPlaya Resort *
*Luxury Safari Retreat, Naibor*
*Romantic Night in Seychelles*
*.*


----------



## Mimizkitchen

mollyanne said:


> * Valentine's Day *
> ...continued
> 
> *1. Vintage Chocolate Candy label*
> *2. Apple -* _by lovebites_
> *3. Pepper Cookies (norwegian) *
> _by RenjithKrishnan_
> *4. Eggs In Love*_ - by getbuttonedup_
> *5. Oysters* (aphrodesiac)
> 
> *.*



I too was curious about the coating on the pepper cookies... At first I though gold leafing, only red gold, but no they only make verigated red gold... So then I thought maybe gold, or silver leaf could be airbrushed... Nope I emailed an ediable gold leaf company and they said eh eh, no can do... So my last thought is maybe the melted candy you use for candy apples...

If it says ediable, then it must be, but i've wracked my tiny brain and that's all I can come up with...


----------



## Kathleen

Awesome, awesome, awesome, MA!!!!

EWFTW = Everyone's Working For The Weekend.


----------



## potsnpanties

KathleenA said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome, MA!!!!
> 
> EWFTW = Everyone's Working For The Weekend.



 I like Kathleen's version more!

Nothing horrendous, just another site from the same group who do Poorly Dressed, that's all.


----------



## potsnpanties

Mollyanne - you are now to be held solely responsible for rekindling my love of treehouses all over again. That really is something beautiful.


----------



## chopper

All of those little lanterns remind me of going on a firefly hunt to make our own lanterns for camping long ago in Michigan.  If you fill a jar with enough fireflies, you can get a bit of light!  Yes...we let them go after an hour or so!  I just don't see fireflies here in Co. like I used to in  Mi.


----------



## mollyanne

chopper, I have a bit of sad news about the fireflies. It's not your location that is the matter. I noticed here in North Carolina that there was a significant reduction in the population of fireflies as well (almost none last summer) and then I saw an article in the paper about it. Researchers found that they had a virus of some sort that was mixed with another virus. Others speculate more city lights, and pesticides used to eliminate mosquitoes carrying the West Nile Virus. I don't know if they're expecting the population to recover or not...it would be tragic if they didn't. They are so very special.

*This calls for a cup of *
*warm tea for comfort:*
*Valentines day*
* Breakfast *

*Breakfast Tray* 
_by Elena_

*Heart Shaped Tea **Bags* 
_by Martha Stewart_
_._


----------



## Kathleen

More adorable pics!  I love Valentine's Day....even when I had no Valentine.


----------



## megamark

mollyanne said:


> *Valentine *
> *Breakfast fOr twO*
> Mini Egg Fry Pan
> Egg Dish - _from Shutterstock_
> Eggs - _by icypeppersochilly_
> Egg in a Nest
> Vintage Valentine Eggs




I love the heart pan. Great work.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you...and thank you once again for the opportunity to remind viewers that i'm just the messenger and try to list credits whenever possible. These cooks and photographers are so inspirational

...it's time for some 
*Valentine Sweets! *
*Hand-dipped Berries *
_by Cherry Moon Farms_
*Chocolate Coffee Joconde Cake *
_by Dolecetto Confections_
*Molten Lava cake*
_by SavorySweetLife_
*German Valentine Torte*
_by Glucksfinder_
*Strawberry Ice Cube*
_(multiple sources)_
_._


----------



## Kathleen

So beautiful.  I don't have that kind of talent.  Even if I did, I don't have patience either.    I'm so glad that others do!!!


----------



## mollyanne

KathleenA said:


> So beautiful. I don't have that kind of talent. Even if I did, I don't have patience either.  I'm so glad that others do!!!


Reeeally. I don't THINK so . Now that you have posted in the DC Forum your highly creative and beautiful Chocolate Infused 5-course Meal, you many never say you haven't got "that kind of talent"! 

*...and being that every *
*creative course uses *
*chocolate in some way *
*makes this dinner perfect *
*for **Valentine's Day* 

*Chocolate Infused **Butternut *
*Squash Soup*-_by KathleenA_
_(photo by FrankZ)_

*Chocolate Cherry **Baby Greens*
_by KathleenA_
_(photo by FrankZ)_

*Bacon Chocolate **Bruschetta*
_by KathleenA_
_(photo by FrankZ)_

*Almond Chocolate *
*Encrusted Sea Bass*
*with "Devil Fries" and*
*Dipping Sauce*
_by KathleenA_
_(photo by FrankZ)_

*Chocolate Martini*
_by KathleenA_
_(photo by frankZ)_

_Please Note: I have cropped the photos slightly. __You may view details in the Discuss Cooking Forum:_
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/gccc-kathleen-a-69932.html


----------



## Zhizara

That's talent all right!  Good answer, Kayelle!


----------



## mollyanne

Zhizara, are you calling me kayelle again? 
It's okay, that's a compliment! thx 

Here's another photo I liked but couldn't 
fit in post #375 above

A slightly different photo version of:
*Almond Chocolate Encrusted *
*Sea Bassand "Devil Fries" *
*with dipping sauce*-by KathleenA
(photo by frankZ)
.


----------



## Kathleen

AWWWWW!  Thanks, you two!



~Kathleen


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry, MollyAnne.  I can't see the post from my Quick Reply, but usually I go back and check.  I love you both!


----------



## potsnpanties

that's a whoooole lotta chocolate infusion going on... And you say you don't have the patience or talent, Kathleen? I call shenanigoats on such a statement!

It looks rather magnificent. Marvelous. And a whole lot of other good M-words.


----------



## mollyanne

*Valentine *
*Sweets*
*Valentine Cake*
_by Peggy Walker_
*Dragon Fruit Sorbet *
_bySusan_
*Red Velvet cupcake *
_by thoughtfullysimple_
*Valentine Chocolate Cake*
_unknown_
_._


----------



## babetoo

that is a lovely cupcake.


----------



## Kathleen

potsnpanties said:


> that's a whoooole lotta chocolate infusion going on... And you say you don't have the patience or talent, Kathleen? I call shenanigoats on such a statement!
> 
> It looks rather magnificent. Marvelous. And a whole lot of other good M-words.



Thanks, PnP.  The truth is that I do not have much patience nor skill with plating.  I really thought a lot about food that would look pretty on its own.  It is a bit like decorating: I have no talent to do it, but I know what works when I see it.  You know?  

@Babe - That is a pretty cupcake.  I wonder how they did it to make it so perfect...


----------



## mollyanne

Here are the ingredients, babetoo: 
*Red Velvet Cupcakes*
3 eggs
3/4 cup butter
3 cups all-purpose flour
2tsp. unsweetened cocoa powder
2-1/4 cups sugar
1-1/2 tsp. vanilla
1 1-oz. bottle red food coloring (2 Tbsp.)
1-1/2 cups buttermilk
1-1/2 tsp. baking soda
1-1/2 tsp. vinegar
Small chocolate heart-shaped cookies (optional)
Powdered sugar (optional)



			
				KathleenA said:
			
		

> @Babe - That is a pretty cupcake. I wonder how they did it to make it so perfect...


They either placed the cookie on top of the cupcake and sprinkled the powdered sugar over all of it and then lifted the cookie off or just used a cutout piece of paper

*Valentine*
*Sweets*
...continued

*Cake BonBons *
_by cutestfoods_

*Valentine Cupcakes *
_unknown_

*Biscuit Joconde Impine*
_by HappyCook_

*Meringue Kisses*
_by bakersroyale_

*Petite Gourmet Apples*
_by chocolatepicnic_


----------



## Kathleen

MA, that makes the girlie-girl in me simply bounce.  I <3 Valentine's day.  

I even loved it when there was no Valentine!


----------



## mollyanne

...then you might like 
these too, KathleenA. 
Well, except maybe not the 
Anti-Valentine Cookies 

*Valentine *
*Sweets*
...continued

*Marshmallow Fondant Embossed Cookies*
_by Louise of cakejournal_

*M&M Cookies*
_Flickr_

*Anti-Valentines Cookies*
_by majorlycool_

*Scrabble Cookies*
_by bakeat350_

*Thank You Cookies*
_by Bridget350_
_._


----------



## potsnpanties

Anti-Valentines cookies. I can't help it, I do love a bit of  cynicism with my cookies sometimes. Maybe that's just my sense of humor  that enjoys edible backhandedness? It has given me a very wicked idea though.... 

Now those cake bonbons though are my kind of pink! SHOCKING pink. Would anyone  happen to know if that would be food coloring gel or perhaps color  powders used for chocolate making, that would create such a vibrant  shade?

 Either way, I would be one very happy girl if I received bonbons like  that for Valentine's. Thank you, MA! I'm going to continue fawning and  squeeing now...


----------



## Kathleen

I totally agree with PnP and love the anti-Valentine's Day cookies.  It gives me a wicked idea as well.  

Love the bright pink!  But then...I adore pink.


----------



## mollyanne

*My lips are sealed...*


----------



## Zhizara

Your image(s) weren't attached, MollyAnne.


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you Zhizara but that was actually intentional. I've never posted just one non-foodart pic before so I can see the confusion. I just wanted to post a giggle in response to PNP's and kathleen's joking around about getting wicked ideas from the Anti-Valentine Cookies photo 

Here are more... 
*Valentine *
*Sweets*
*Dragon Fruit Slices*
_posted by WilliamChow_

*Carnations & Cookies*
_unknown_

*PotdeCreme* _by DorieGreenspan_
_posted by savoringtyhmeinthekitchen_

*Baklava Palmiers*
_by oureyeseatfirst_

*Petitsfours*_ by lambacker _
_posted bymanda2177_


----------



## mollyanne

*Valentine **Sweets*

*Rose Cheesecake*
_by Bossacafe_
_posted by custestfood_

*Red Beet Heart "Cookies"*
_by fluidlondon_

*Olive You Cookies*
_by Bridget350_

*Tres Leche Cake*
*with Passion Fruit Coulis*
_posted by oureyeseatfirst_

*Flirtini*
_by goodcocktails_


----------



## Kathleen

*swooooons*


----------



## Zhizara

Great, as usual.  I especially like the olive you cookies.  Very clever.


----------



## potsnpanties

My morbid side clearly got the better of me - I kept reading "Beet Heart 'Cookies'" as 'Beef Heart 'Cookies'"  Cookies and real body organs should never be mixed together...

Love the martini cookies, a very cute play on words (and just a little bit 50s domestic cliche amusing).


----------



## Kathleen

potsnpanties said:


> My morbid side clearly got the better of me - I kept reading "Beet Heart 'Cookies'" as 'Beef Heart 'Cookies'"  Cookies and real body organs should never be mixed together...
> 
> Love the martini cookies, a very cute play on words (and just a little bit 50s domestic cliche amusing).




LOL...the color helped with the beef heart image too, didn't it?


----------



## mollyanne

...PNP. I should have posted "Red Heart Beet" Cookies (instead of red beet hearts) then it would have looked more like a play on "Heartbeat"

Valentines Day is tomorrow!!...so I've got to get in a couple more posts real quick!

...PNP, i'm still laughing at your post

*Culinary *
*Valentines*

*Figs*
_by TinyPrints_

*Tortilla Soup* 
_by AverageBetty_

*Beet Rice*
_posted by netguruonline_

*Vegetarian Entree*
_unknown_

*VolsAuVent*
_Gregg's Kitchen_


----------



## potsnpanties

I did it again with beet rice! Though certainly not as bad. The color is beautiful, and now I really want some heart-shaped ravioli. And tortilla soup... Okay I'm just hungry in general and plenty looks good to me. The heart shapes help though


----------



## mollyanne

*Okay, PNP, this one's for you...yes, BEEF not beet!*


----------



## LindaZ

mollyanne said:


> Reeeally. I don't THINK so . Now that you have posted in the DC Forum your highly creative and beautiful Chocolate Infused 5-course Meal, you many never say you haven't got "that kind of talent"!
> 
> *...and being that every *
> *creative course uses *
> *chocolate in some way *
> *makes this dinner perfect *
> *for **Valentine's Day*
> 
> *Chocolate Infused **Butternut *
> *Squash Soup*-_by KathleenA_
> _(photo by FrankZ)_
> 
> *Chocolate Cherry **Baby Greens*
> _by KathleenA_
> _(photo by FrankZ)_
> 
> *Bacon Chocolate **Bruschetta*
> _by KathleenA_
> _(photo by FrankZ)_
> 
> *Almond Chocolate *
> *Encrusted Sea Bass*
> *with "Devil Fries" and*
> *Dipping Sauce*
> _by KathleenA_
> _(photo by FrankZ)_
> 
> *Chocolate Martini*
> _by KathleenA_
> _(photo by frankZ)_
> 
> _Please Note: I have cropped the photos slightly. __You may view details in the Discuss Cooking Forum:_
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f123/gccc-kathleen-a-69932.html


 
What she said ...


----------



## mollyanne

* Happy *
*Valentines *
*Day! *
**
_(no that's not me lol)_
_._


----------



## Kathleen

Happy Valentine's Day, Everyone!

MA inspired me to make cookies!


----------



## potsnpanties

mollyanne said:


> *Okay, PNP, this one's for you...yes, BEEF not beet!*



AWWW! I love it ^_^ Now I know this time my mind isn't playing funny tricks on me!


----------



## mollyanne

Those are beautiful Pink Girly-Girl Valentine Cookies, kathleenA!! 
And for ALL we "girly-girls" who like pink, I'm slipping these in here at the last minute:

*Have a Romantic *
*Girly-Girl *
*Valentines Day!*

*Beetroot White Chocolate Truffles*
*with Edible Blossoms from the Garden*
FoodieAndTheChef

*Strawberry Mousse Marshmelou*
EvaToneva

*Valentine Cake Bites*
CakeJournal

*Oat Molasses Dog Treats*
byGlutenFreeCanteen

*White Chocolate Roses On Cake*
BakeryNumber7


----------



## mollyanne

Goodnight  
Hope your Valentine's Day 
was a culinary delight 

Below is a Valentines Day dinner 
at the Ritz Carlton in St. Thomas
_Presented by Caviar and Cashmere_
_(scroll down past videos)_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WxDdz-Anls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD69C0y6_J0


----------



## LindaZ

Loved the fountain video. It truly amazes me how the human brain can create something like this for the sake of beauty and peace - too bad the thinking process doesn't work like this all the time. Simply amazing video.


----------



## Kathleen

All so beautiful.  Thank you for posting so many girlie and beautiful things!

I hope everyone's Valentine's Day was wonderful!


----------



## babetoo

mine was wonderful. my sweet son sent me flowers. i baked cupcakes and a heart shaped cake with my four and a half old great granddaughter. happy times.


----------



## Kathleen

babetoo said:


> mine was wonderful. my sweet son sent me flowers. i baked cupcakes and a heart shaped cake with my four and a half old great granddaughter. happy times.



Awww...I hope you got pictures of her in her little apron and hat and such!


----------



## chopper

Beautiful fountain video.  Almost like watching fireworks on the Forth of July!


----------



## mrs.mom

*Dubai fountain*



LindaZ said:


> Loved the fountain video. It truly amazes me how the human brain can create something like this for the sake of beauty and peace - too bad the thinking process doesn't work like this all the time. Simply amazing video.


 I have seen this fountain last month in Dubai. It makes a different show every 30 min. with a different song. It was amazing. I had the feeling that the creator of this fountain can really feel the meanings of the words and is touched by the rythm of the songs. I felt that I was deaming.


----------



## babetoo

Kathleen said:


> Awww...I hope you got pictures of her in her little apron and hat and such!


 
i sure did , wish i knew how to post them. someday will take the time to learn.


----------



## mollyanne

Glad you enjoyed it LindaZ, KathleenA, and chopper.

Babetoo...I'd love to see the pics too. Go to the tech help at the top of the All Forums Listings page and you'll find very helpful comments about posting photos.

MrsMom...I can only imagine what that must have been like...lucky you.

After all the girlygirl pink foodart, I was going to post some Food Art that appeals to men in order to level the playing field ...but instead, I might save them for Father's Day in June. I think I'm going to take a little break now and let you all take over if you feel like posting anything.

No wait, I'll post a little preview of what you might see when the photos will cater more to men...oh how they love their chef knives  :

_...by myfoodlooksfunny_


----------



## chopper

How is this for a manly cupcake? (Butch Bakery) Can I use the words manly and cupcake in the same sentence? 





Can you see it, or is it blending in to its surroundings?


----------



## countrycook

WOW, Amazing, Beautiful you are all very talented!


----------



## Kathleen

MA, here you go: A counter to the sweetness.....
....
....
I like the sweetness better.  

CountryCook - Welcome to DC!


----------



## potsnpanties

Candy gore is the best kind of gore. Stabby cupcakes are up there with deliciously disturbing anatomical heart cakes/cupcakes (I have a thing about hearts clearly...).


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oh, Star Trek glasses!!!! COOOL!!!!


----------



## mollyanne

hey, those are awesome chopper and kathleen...(ButchBakery haha)... you mean if i get camouflage cupcakes then no one will see them and I'll have them all for myself? What a great idea!


----------



## mollyanne

*okay, one more... *
_Yes, i really am going to take a break_
_In culinary language: _
_"i can't just go cold turkey"_
*...to counter all the pink *
*girly valentine's day foodart*
*...this oughta do it* :

_(see it? men and their monsters _
_...this is what a man's plate looks _
_like when he plays with his food _

_Posted by recoveringlazyholic_
_._


----------



## mollyanne

*St. Patricks Day *
* is coming... *

The Irish *Chocolate Mint Brownies* are by kcparent, the *Green Velvet Whoppie Pies* are by lovefromtheoven, and the StPattys *Fluff Pops* are by cutestfood. The *Shamrock Cupcake* is by FamilyFunMagazine (they explain that you buy green gumdrops and flatten them out). The *Butterfly Cupcake* was found on flickr.


----------



## jacky77

i'm hungry.


----------



## Kathleen

Too cute, MA and Jacky!


----------



## mollyanne

I like that yummy 
red riding hood bento box, Jacky 

*...more *
* St Patrick's Day*
*The last one is a chocolate crepe *
*with mint icecream - by world-of-crepes*
(click on pics to see other credits)
.


----------



## jacky77

i want the kiwi bear!









simple but neat on the plate!


----------



## Zhizara

You can have the bear, Jacky,  if I can have that adorable lamb.

I love the dragon!


----------



## jacky77

that's a good compromise!


----------



## mollyanne

St Patricks Day
 CHEERS !! 

The *Irish Pug* (not Pub lol) was 
posted by expatandthecity.

The drinks are:
*Green Beer,*
*Arise-My-Love-Creme deMenth*
*Bailey's Irish Cream*
*Sour Apple Martini*


----------



## Kathleen

Zhizara said:


> You can have the bear, Jacky,  if I can have that adorable lamb.
> 
> I love the dragon!





jacky77 said:


> that's a good compromise!




Cool because I want the ice cream!!!!!!!!


----------



## mollyanne

*St. Patricks Day sweets:*

*Cupcakes* _by UtahLovesCupcakes_

*Cookies*_ by WisconsinFoods_

_*Rainbow Cake with Gold* by ColorKitten_
_._


----------



## Kathleen

Adorable cupcakes!


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell

mollyanne those are some great pics, did you make those?


----------



## mollyanne

Hi Sofia and Erik . It's wonderful to meet you both. 

Thank you for the opportunity to clarify that I am only the messenger when posting all of the food art photos. I also post the credits whenever possible. You can also click on the photos to enlarge them and see the credits there. 

 There are also some original food art created and posted by our very own talented members here of the Discuss Cooking forum. Scroll back to find them. 

I do this because it's fun to view the efforts of many talented food artists who deserve an appreciative audience from those of us who can enjoy their creativity and inspiration. 

I made my whole Christmas brunch using photos posted at Christmastime. It was a feast for the senses and fun to do.

 *Happy *
*St Patrick's Day *
*...continued* 

*Avocado Face* _by Carl Kleiner_
*Ice Cream Jello* _by foodibrarian_
*Anjou Pears* _by Terry Mulligan_
*Shamrock Pie* _by TasteOfHome_
*Green Apple Snake* _posted by artglass-pottery_


----------



## mollyanne

*Today is*
*St. Patrick's Day!*

* Cheers  *
*Happy **St. Patrick's **Day!*

*Please click on each **pic **to *
*see credits and descriptions:*


----------



## Kathleen

Some of these ideas look attainable but are just so clever.  Happy St. Pat's day, MA and everyone!


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you, kathleen. 
Here are some photos of "Lucy" 
for you since you like miniatures 
_(from aainaaquil.blogspot.com)_


----------



## Kathleen

OMG, that is so CUTE!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  She even looks like she is smiling!


----------



## LindaZ

MollyAnne - great pics, once again. Love the snake and apple, but Lucy wins hands down. How cute!


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell

*Food art*

Learned some basic 101 style cuts to make a creative and decorative center piece.... This has green onion, radish, carrot, cucumber, scallion, rutabaga slices, and oh ... A cantelope. This was first attempt at trying to make something like this out of food. It is alot of fun! And pretty cool afterwards when you put it all together...


----------



## babetoo

wow! i'm inpressed!


----------



## Kathleen

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## mollyanne

Erik.f.Dowell said:


> Learned some basic 101 style cuts to make a creative and decorative center piece.... This has green onion, radish, carrot, cucumber, scallion, rutabaga slices, and oh ... A cantelope. This was first attempt at trying to make something like this out of food. It is alot of fun! And pretty cool afterwards when you put it all together...


This is unbelievable *Erik*! WTG on your first attempt!
.


----------



## Zhizara

Here's a couple of cups of coffee I've used to butter up FrankZ in the mornings:


----------



## jdthompson

So cool!!


----------



## chopper

Zhizara,
What great coffee!  Do you think you missed your calling, and should be serving hot drinks in a coffee shop?  Those look so cool!


----------



## Zhizara

chopper said:


> Zhizara,
> What great coffee!  Do you think you missed your calling, and should be serving hot drinks in a coffee shop?  Those look so cool!



Noooooooo!  I couldn't handle being on my feet that long.  Besides I'm retired.  YAY!


----------



## Mark Webster

If its fruit and vegetable carving I suggest looking up Chef Ray Dewey...wow awesome work.
ô¿~


----------



## chopper

Zhizara said:


> Noooooooo! I couldn't handle being on my feet that long. Besides I'm retired. YAY!


I would do retirement so well!!!   I SO wish I was retired, but I still have a while to go.  At least you can serve your friends coffee in style.  I am a tea drinker myself.


----------



## Zhizara

I didn't do the coffee.  I just looked up coffee images so I'd have cute coffee pictures when I need to butter up the boss.


----------



## chopper

*Easter Bunny Rolls*

Here is what we had for Easter dinner.  

[/ATTACH]


----------



## jdthompson

chopper said:


> Here is what we had for Easter dinner.
> 
> [/ATTACH]




Those are too cute!!!


----------



## mayhem7

Wow, that is some really cool pictures.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, KL!

I've been wanting to find this thread so we could all look at it again and hopefully get more examples of this wonderful food art.


----------



## Kayelle

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, KL!
> 
> I've been wanting to find this thread so we could all look at it again  and hopefully get more examples of this wonderful food art.



Glad I could help Z!! Actually, I think this was one of the best threads *ever* on DC, thanks to *Mollyanne*. Darn, I miss that girl, and hope she is doing well.


----------



## GotGarlic

I missed this thread the first time around. Thanks for mentioning it, Kayelle. It's great fun


----------



## Cheryl J

Been having fun looking through this thread!  Thanks for reviving it, Kay.


----------

